# Colorado gone too far



## shake&bake (Dec 6, 2015)

I recently went to Colorado to experience the legal cannabis scene. Man they have gone way to far. They're turning it into alcohol OK no where near as bad but still do they really need pot shops 8 of them in a town of 3000 people everywhere I looked it was weed this and weed that 

I always wanted it to be legal but what these tycoons are doing is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles every kid had wax pens. It's out of control and I only see one thing happening from this experiment and that is it becoming illegal again. Hate to say it but it will be again

Hopefully a state legalizes and doesn't let it be sold in stores.

Really is just sad what they're doing with this wonderful plant


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lol....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 7, 2015)

I hope they do


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 7, 2015)

It'll all work itself around...it takes a couple seconds after flushing the toilet to get clear water .


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 8, 2015)

shake&bake said:


> is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles


That's not happening.



shake&bake said:


> every kid had wax pens


That's not happening. If it did, why didn't you stop it? Underage drinking/cannabis is illegal.



shake&bake said:


> It's out of control


It's very controlled. It's very safe here. The roads are safe. The parks are safe. The sky isn't falling. Colorado does a good job of self-regulating itself, one of the reasons it has the laws it has. You couldn't duplicate Colorado's culture on the East Coast. It's the people as well as the laws. It's out of control, but you survived your visit. Congrats. Thanks for visiting.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 8, 2015)

No children received edibles for Halloween, either.

Out of control.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 8, 2015)

He sounds jealous lol


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Dec 15, 2015)

@shake &bake

I think it's a bit like motorcycle helmet laws - after a 'honeymoon', it'll settle down and become as commonplace as everything else. Our best approach is to not make a big deal of it.

I'm in Canada where we already have a distribution in place through provincial (think: state) liquor control boards that will vet (ID) buyers and remit taxes. Just between you and me ('cause this interweb thingy will never catch on  we're at a golden point where, if legalization in the US goes sideways, we can still react quickly enough to use it as a policy motivator to find the right path. Then you guys can adopt that as the route forward. Either way, that box has been opened wide enough that it can't be closed again.
It still blows me away that you guys made it legal (state) before we did...even though our legalization will be federal.

Of course, if you guys actually elect a Trump we're all fucked. In that case, I'll be supporting Carson's proposal for a northern border wall...PLEASE !!!!!
Lol


----------



## Brikthor (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol, as a Colorado school district employee, I'm a little disappointed with how many kids get caught with pens. Like really? How dumb do you have to be to get caught with those.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Jan 2, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I recently went to Colorado to experience the legal cannabis scene. Man they have gone way to far. They're turning it into alcohol OK no where near as bad but still do they really need pot shops 8 of them in a town of 3000 people everywhere I looked it was weed this and weed that
> 
> I always wanted it to be legal but what these tycoons are doing is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles every kid had wax pens. It's out of control and I only see one thing happening from this experiment and that is it becoming illegal again. Hate to say it but it will be again
> 
> ...



My only fear of legalization is corporations like Marlboro owning the rights to grow and turning cannabis into something as dangerous as cigarettes after they cover it in pesticide. 

The little guy will still have the better product and still have to operate illegally. 

We need to keep it mom and pop shops and hood growers to keep the quality up and the power with the people. 

People that need cannabis to survive will always grow a better product in my opinion. They pay attention to every detail because they have the hunger inside them. 

Not to mention Marlboro would probably grind sticks and all into the cigarettes to save money and production time...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 2, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I recently went to Colorado to experience the legal cannabis scene. Man they have gone way to far. They're turning it into alcohol OK no where near as bad but still do they really need pot shops 8 of them in a town of 3000 people everywhere I looked it was weed this and weed that
> 
> I always wanted it to be legal but what these tycoons are doing is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles every kid had wax pens. It's out of control and I only see one thing happening from this experiment and that is it becoming illegal again. Hate to say it but it will be again
> 
> ...


Once you add crass American commercialism to anything it gets ugly and perverted. The Cannabis scene everywhere is being converted from a grassroots organization to an American industry with all of the greed and selfishness you see in every other industry


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 3, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I recently went to Colorado to experience the legal cannabis scene. Man they have gone way to far. They're turning it into alcohol OK no where near as bad but still do they really need pot shops 8 of them in a town of 3000 people everywhere I looked it was weed this and weed that
> 
> I always wanted it to be legal but what these tycoons are doing is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles every kid had wax pens. It's out of control and I only see one thing happening from this experiment and that is it becoming illegal again. Hate to say it but it will be again
> 
> ...



it really is ..im just waiting for it to be all over with ..its quite pathetic


and the immigrants form other states like Tex ASS need to go back to where they came from ...because all Texans I have encountered are arrogant assholes and think their shit dont stink

plus Texas as state sux.. been there and never will go back

and trust me im in Colorado Ive seen school age kids with pens..anybody can get marijuana here ..its quite sad


----------



## Kaptain Kronic (Jan 22, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> it really is ..im just waiting for it to be all over with ..its quite pathetic
> 
> 
> and the immigrants form other states like Tex ASS need to go back to where they came from ...because all Texans I have encountered are arrogant assholes and think their shit dont stink
> ...


sigh ... so i should have to deal with something like schizophrenia with man made pills that have terrible side effects, just because i live in texas? are you saying that i shouldnt be able to have something natural and far more effective for my disability? Cuz, if that's what you think, you probably deserve to see me be an arrogant texas asshole.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 7, 2016)

I think it's just the initial hype...once other states legalize, co won't be so special anymore and the whole craze will diminish over time . It is painful to see things become so commercial tho and monopolized by states.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 7, 2016)

Kaptain Kronic said:


> sigh ... so i should have to deal with something like schizophrenia with man made pills that have terrible side effects, just because i live in texas? are you saying that i shouldnt be able to have something natural and far more effective for my disability? Cuz, if that's what you think, you probably deserve to see me be an arrogant texas asshole.




Weed really has questionable use in patients with schizophrenia 


But welcome fellow texan


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 7, 2016)

Texas is awesome btw


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Texas is awesome btw



Squeezes fart out of ass


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok austin san Antonio and dallas are awesome 
Nobody can disagree with that. If you do, well i believe statistics more


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kids will get weed regardless it's illegal in most states they still get it what are you kidding me there's heroin everywhere teenagers overdosing and we are worried about a plant


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Growing up weed was way easier to obtain compared to alcohol...I'm assuming because weed wasn't regulated and alcohol was. My .02


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 18, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> ...because all Texans I have encountered are arrogant assholes and think their shit dont stink
> 
> plus Texas as state sux.. been there and never will go back


Sounds like your experience is really quite limited and not well informed. Speaking in absolutes like that...


----------



## THC Mikey (Jun 28, 2016)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> No children received edibles for Halloween, either.
> 
> Out of control.


Hahaha, reading this is the first that's every crossed my mind. The mental image was hilarious. 

And OP, I think you're exaggerating quite a bit.. But for the sake of argument, it'll die down. Especially when it's legal in pretty much every state. You have to think, it's a whole nation of stoners / curious people cramming into just 3 legal states. Colorado being the closest for many.


----------



## innerG (Jul 19, 2016)

Shit, we had weed no problem back when I was a kid in the midwest...

OP sounds like he's jealous of the businesses. Tons of people smoke, why wouldn't they need multiple shops? A lot of those small towns have a big influx of tourists at times during the year too, which I'm sure necessitate larger/more stores.

It's working out ok here in WA too, for the most part. (The mmj laws got neutered, but having stores is way better than having it be illegal) 

The sky isn't falling.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I recently went to Colorado


thank God you left.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 20, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I recently went to Colorado to experience the legal cannabis scene. Man they have gone way to far. They're turning it into alcohol OK no where near as bad but still do they really need pot shops 8 of them in a town of 3000 people everywhere I looked it was weed this and weed that
> 
> I always wanted it to be legal but what these tycoons are doing is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles every kid had wax pens. It's out of control and I only see one thing happening from this experiment and that is it becoming illegal again. Hate to say it but it will be again
> 
> ...


Trolling 101


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

Colorado needs to be stopped!


----------



## Morphote (Jul 20, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> it really is ..im just waiting for it to be all over with ..its quite pathetic
> 
> 
> and the immigrants form other states like Tex ASS need to go back to where they came from ...because all Texans I have encountered are arrogant assholes and think their shit dont stink
> ...


You do realize Texas owns your state, ipso facto making you a Texan. Ah the irony.

M.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 20, 2016)

Morphote said:


> You do realize Texas owns your state, ipso facto making you a Texan. Ah the irony.
> 
> M.


Texas owns colorado?
When did this happen? 
And why doesn't Texas secede already?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 20, 2016)

ExileOnMainStreet said:


> @shake &bake
> 
> I think it's a bit like motorcycle helmet laws - after a 'honeymoon', it'll settle down and become as commonplace as everything else. Our best approach is to not make a big deal of it.
> 
> ...


How do you figure?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Texas owns colorado?
> When did this happen?
> And why doesn't Texas secede already?


Texit! let's make it happen! lol


----------



## Morphote (Jul 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Texas owns colorado?
> When did this happen?
> And why doesn't Texas secede already?


Yes. Happened a long time ago. The US literally cannot afford to let Texas secede: 2nd largest economy in the US and 12th largest economy in the world.

M.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2016)

Morphote said:


> Yes. Happened a long time ago. The US literally cannot afford to let Texas secede: 2nd largest economy in the US and 12th largest economy in the world.
> 
> M.


the other 56 states say don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya! adios!


----------



## Morphote (Jul 20, 2016)

Whether or not you like it the US needs Texas. Odd that you end up in the same camp as those Texans that want to secede, isn't it? They are crazy for wanting to secede but you are sane for suggesting they should be allowed to secede? That dog don't hunt.

M.


----------



## shake&bake (Jul 20, 2016)

Forgot about this thread I liked it when it was about over growing the planet not the Monsantos getting even richer. It seems that's all that's out in Colorado now and I fucking hate it

As far as seceding goes every state should the Feds do nothing for us. The last war where our freedom was defended was WWII after that they've been for profit wars which is all the more the Feds are a for profit bussiness


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 23, 2016)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> That's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this got to beone of this folks against cannabis and they are just spreading lies, saying that kids are going to the hospital for eating there parents edibles and shit. Alcohol and tobacco are killing millions a year NOT CANNABIS. STOP SPREADING LIES AND FEAR


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the other 56 states say don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya! adios!


how many states?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Colorado needs to be stopped!


alcohol is legal and kids been always through the years find there way to buy or obtain alcohol illegally thats something inevitable .u cant blame the organization,the restrictions,the laws,medical cards, age limit THERES IS NOTHING TO DO AGAIST HUMANS WHEN THEY WANT TO GET SOMETHING ILLEGAL OR NOT.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> alcohol is legal and kids been always through the years find there way to buy or obtain alcohol illegally thats something inevitable .u cant blame the organization,the restrictions,the laws,medical cards, age limit THERES IS NOTHING TO DO AGAIST HUMANS WHEN THEY WANT TO GET SOMETHING ILLEGAL OR NOT.


I some reeferheads that smoked the devils lettuce and they ate each other....alive


----------



## Freetheworld (Jul 27, 2016)

As a Colorado Native, I will tell you nothing has changed in Colorado. It has always been a leissez faire attitude in general. The news and religious groups have tried to sell the FEAR that is really just beyond belief nonsense, when in fact it is not bad at all... And, take it from me I have spent the last four years of my life a block from Denver's Green Mile. 

We worked really hard since the 90's to pass these laws and make them what they are, and I personally am proud of them! Unlike California we made it a State Amendment meaning that the federal government cannot shut it down without causing Colorado National Guard to go to our defense. Smart! 

More states should join in and make some revenue, then maybe... We can hike without listening to some tourist listen to jam bands in nature!

Also, Colorado has some of the top schools in America! 

Anyways, if Colorado is to "hardcore" for you with all the subaru driving patagonia wearing yuppies than I am scared to think where the hell you are from... Is mayo to spicy for you, too? Missionary sex, too kinky? WOW!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 4, 2016)

Freetheworld said:


> More states should join in and make some revenue!


how many out of 56?

lol. like, lol. dude said 56 states...


----------



## Morphote (Aug 4, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> how many out of 56?
> 
> lol. like, lol. dude said 56 states...


I left it alone. Can't fix that.

M.


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 4, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> and trust me im in Colorado Ive seen school age kids with pens..anybody can get marijuana here ..its quite sad


You're aware that a HUGE percentage of the 'pens' you see 'kids' with these days are nicotine, right?

Cannabis is not the problem. lol I live in Colorado too. Ignorance is the problem, aggravated by continuing prohibition in surrounding states.

Sanity is slowly spreading though, time will fix it.

Douglas


----------



## Freetheworld (Aug 6, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> how many out of 56?
> 
> lol. like, lol. dude said 56 states...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> You're aware that a HUGE percentage of the 'pens' you see 'kids' with these days are nicotine, right?
> 
> Cannabis is not the problem. lol I live in Colorado too. Ignorance is the problem, aggravated by continuing prohibition in surrounding states.
> 
> ...


This right here. Most people are kinda over it by now. Those who smoked before probably still smoke- and those who didn't smoke generally still don't.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> how many out of 56?
> 
> lol. like, lol. dude said 56 states...


guess you didn't get the joke? Obama being misquoted by the Repubs for his 57 states comment? anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 19, 2016)

Brikthor said:


> Lol, as a Colorado school district employee, I'm a little disappointed with how many kids get caught with pens. Like really? How dumb do you have to be to get caught with those.


I got caught with bowls and joints in school 100 years ago it seems. But that concentrate stuff is strong. I do edibles with it but can't smoke it way to strong for me


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Everyone knows there's only 52 states stupid head.

I'm thinking keep it illegal and I can get more money for my harvest....


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Oct 7, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> Everyone knows there's only 52 states stupid head.
> 
> I'm thinking keep it illegal and I can get more money for my harvest....


Yep, that's right, keep the medicine expensive. Fuck the public, right?


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> Yep, that's right, keep the medicine expensive. Fuck the public, right?


 And we need to keep the prisons full... what would all those correctional officers do?


----------



## lars775 (Oct 8, 2016)

Mr Shake and Bake ,
Are you sure you are at the correct site..... comments like yours can do a lot of damage, perhaps some clarification as to the exact place and incident. Ambiguous comments have lasting effects. Colorado is nothing like your comments. 

OG Kush really could be something that would help you breath, it's going to be ok . sorry for being "frank" but Damn Dawg!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Oct 18, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> I recently went to Colorado to experience the legal cannabis scene. Man they have gone way to far. They're turning it into alcohol OK no where near as bad but still do they really need pot shops 8 of them in a town of 3000 people everywhere I looked it was weed this and weed that
> 
> I always wanted it to be legal but what these tycoons are doing is just crazy all the children being hospitalized for eating their parents edibles every kid had wax pens. It's out of control and I only see one thing happening from this experiment and that is it becoming illegal again. Hate to say it but it will be again
> 
> ...



1 big contradiction on yourself pretty much...


----------



## Criminal_Med_Grower (Nov 3, 2016)

I love CO. I visit 2-3 times a year. Take my family. We are very comfortable there. That being said, there are more dispensaries than Starbuck and McDonalds combined. That is with more than 2/3 of the state's jurisdiction banning med and rec businesses. Lots of money to be had by the rest of us if it ever becomes legal at a national level.


----------

